# What type of computer hardware do you guys have?



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay Im a tech geek, so I have to know. What type of computer hardware, software, or office setup do you guys use?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Dell 530 Dual moniters, graphic card upgrade,4 gig, with 2 external hard drives

i use UDA Construction Suite and Home designer suite 9.0


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

desktop - laptop - netbook

the rest is proprietary information:nerd:


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Sytemax quad processor
4g memory 2.76 processor speed
5.5 windows Exp.
Quad (4) screen setup
Wacom 22" tablet 
2 PCIExpress high def cards
HP-1 finger and pen touch tablet field notebook 

Software:
Oncenter OSt and Quickbid
Planswift
Smartcontractor
Hardscape imaging
Virtual boss
InteriCad
PEM AIA 
Qick Estimator
Solid bilder
Mocrosoft project


Im a geek also! lol:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Desktop, Laptop, Netbook, UMPC, WM6.1 phone. 

Desktop is old as dirt but sits and catches emails as a backup and shares a few drives for data transfer and storage. 

Laptop is what I do most of my designs on with sketchup. 

Netbook is what I do most of my estimates, change orders, and accounting.

UMPC is what I take on estimates to take notes and show pictures. 

WM6.1 phone... well duh...


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Asus lap top, 4gb, 500gb hd, nvidia geforce 9800 M GS graphics card, intel centrino 2, HD version, dolby digital sound card, 2.8 ghz plus more when I over clock it. 

Software 

autocad 2010
Sketch up
Kerkythea
Microsoft word, excel, etc


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Commodore 64.....


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I use an HP Pavilion, quad core, 3GB RAM. I recently installed Windows 7, and am very happy with it.
I also have a Dell inspiron 1501 laptop


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Mostly portable PCs, wireless connectivity, very few servers remain*

I'm a software company and at one time I had more than a dozen high end servers all with high end networking gear, etc. Now I am 75% hosted and simply am a web-based company that has a majority of the infrastructure hosted also, including my phone system. I can basically pack and move the entire company overnight if I had to without worry about the technical infrastructure. Brian


----------



## DCPP (Nov 22, 2009)

I rebuilt my computer in 2008:

MSI Motherboard
4GB of DDR2 PC6400
Intel Q6600 @ 2.4GHz
Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX
Creative video card... ugh brain fart its the one before the latest cards that came out 2years ago.
1.5Terabytes of local storage
4TB of portable storage
dvd burner
customized Inwinn 500 case (its bigger than 95% of all cases on the market today)
and a Tripp-Lite LCR2400 to feed the 750watt PC Power & Cooling PSU...

I am a retired geek. I hate computers.

Windows XP Pro SP2.


----------



## FlipFlap (Nov 19, 2009)

For on-site estimates I am using Tablet PC - Fujitsu T4020 - This way I'll never lose any drawings or handwriting info. 
Micsrosoft ONENOTE is my primary drawing and messaging software. Microsoft Excel and rest of the office as needed.
At the office I am using stationary PC connected to the network. 

Quickbooks Enterprize - is used to run office and for estimating purposes.
I tried Xactimate to draw and estimate more complicated projects but I am very familiar with Quickbooks so I used it a lot.

One of the basics tools is a digital camera. 

One feature I would recommend is Multi-Screen. It will allowed me to draw, write estimates, invoices while browsing pictures and notes on the other screen.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

2 desktops, 2 laptops, 1 netbook, 4 iphones

Most of what we do is online,

Google Apps for your domain and Zoho


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a mongrel


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 6000+ 


Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5 (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x8, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394) 


Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 590 SLI, AMD Hammer 


System Memory 4096 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM) 


DIMM1: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM2: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM 
DIMM3: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM 
DIMM4: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM 

*Display:* 


Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (512 MB) 


Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (512 MB) 


3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 


Monitor  Hannstar HG216 [22" LCD] (834MH3JY02875) 


Monitor HP w2207 [22" LCD] 

*Multimedia:* 


Audio Adapter nVIDIA nForce 590 SLI (MCP55PXE) - High Definition Audio Controller 

*Storage:* 

C: (NTFS) 499.7 GB (381.9 GB free) 


E: (NTFS) 298.1 GB (216.7 GB free) 


F: (NTFS) 149.0 GB (55.8 GB free) 


G: (NTFS) 601.0 GB (66.9 GB free) 


H: (NTFS) 183.9 GB (111.9 GB free) 


I: (NTFS) 247.9 GB (105.6 GB free) 


M: (NTFS) 465.8 GB (0.1 GB free) 


N: (NTFS) 99998 MB (16556 MB free) 


Total Size 2543.0 GB (955.1 GB free)

Running Windows 7 x64 ultimate, xp pro, and google's new os in virtual.



I'm due for a rebuild, this is 2 years old.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a MSI P35 Platinum Mobo, Intel E8400 CPU, ATi 4870 video card, 4gb PC8500 and two 500gb Seagates in a Gigabyte full tower case. I use two monitors, a 22 inch Veiwsonic and a 26 inch Samsung.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 6000+
> 
> 
> Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5 (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x8, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
> ...


 
Lol you need a few more storage devices :thumbsup:


Here's my setups

*Desktop (Liquid cooled custom built) gaming/work rig

*Intel Quad core Q9400 2.66ghz running overclocked @ 3.2ghz
Mother board - PQ5 turbo
4gb Corsair gaming memory
1000w PSU
2TB (raid 0 striped array) harddrives
1TB (Secondary drive)
Nvidia GTX275 1gb garphics card
Windows 7 pro
Razer Mamba mouse
Razer Megasoma mat
Razer Carcharias gaming headset
LG DVD Burner
Altec lansing 2.1 speakers
HP Widescreen 23" 1080p Monitor

To follow- Dual monitors, Blu-ray burner, Nas



*Laptop Alienware sentia M3450*

Intel core 2 Duo T7200 2.00ghz
1GB DDR2 Memory
80GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
8x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Burner
14.1" WXGA (1280x800) Wide Screen LCD
Intel GMA 950 Integrated Graphics
Windows Vista


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay I posted this and never added nothing so here we go 
Desktop
MSI mother board 
2.2 gig quad core intel
two 250 gig sata drives 
Sony dual layer DVD burner 
multi card reader in place of floppy(who still uses floppy lol)
4 gig DDR3 
Nvida 9800GT 512 dual head
two 22" dell LCD's 
running off a 600 watt PS 
going to play with the over clocking this weekend 

Then in my truck I have a Gateway running two gigs memory 120 gig HD and 2.0 gig intel 

Second latop for just away and photo editing away from the house another gateway two gigs mem, 120 gig HD AMD cpu (dont know what clocking) 

WAITING ON WINDOWS 7 TO GET HERE WEDS AND EVERTHING GETS A UP GRADE 

now thats just my stuff also have a home theater PC that is in the works and daughter has old office computer and wifie has another gateway laptop


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roberts Ren said:


> Okay I posted this and never added nothing so here we go
> Desktop
> MSI mother board
> 2.2 gig quad core intel
> ...


 
Hey Rob. Check this case out if ya looking for a HT case. http://www.modders-inc.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=185

They also make smaller cases but that thing is one nice case. 

Also if you are gonna go for a worth while overclock and want to move away from air cooling to get better temps then maybe try the H50 made by Corsair. Very cheap water cooling. I have had many water cooled units in the past and had some unreal clocks but they are a hassle and take a lot to keep running correctly. The H50 does away with all the hassle and gives you almost as good performance. I have been well impressed with mine. My cpu never goes above 30c and im at 1.296v. I could go even higher with my clock but my ram cant take it. It's also a lot quiter than air cooled. Also download cpu-z and Speedfan. These 2 programs will help you with the over clock. CPU-Z gives you loads of info about your system and CPU. Speedfan gives you all the live temps of cpu,gpu fans speeds and so on. You will also need a burn in test program like prime95. This will stress test your system to make sure it's stable under an overclock.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

I had my E8400 at 4ghz for a year at 100% load, air cooled ([email protected].) I quit folding I don't have a need to OC it any more.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Joe Roofer said:


> I had my E8400 at 4ghz for a year at 100% load, air cooled ([email protected])


 
Thats a very good overclock on air. What voltage was you running to be stable with that and what cooler did you use. I used to use zalman when i run air cooled system and they worked very well but very loud. After going liquid i cant go back to air now. Did you do any PCmark benchmarks?

I used to also do [email protected] but on my PS3. That dam thing can fold.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

No PCmark, some 3Dmark runs though. I used 1.35V with my a Nactua HSF. I've had many different rigs folding. I saved $100 a month on power when I stopped.


----------



## PikeCS (Nov 9, 2009)

I run a Dell XPS with Windows XP. I have a quad monitor setup with 4- 24" Samsung monitors. All other office computers are Dell and have dual monitor setups on Windows XP. I am slowly converting to Mac though. I have an imac at home with 27" monitor. I carry a Macbook Air with me at all times to do estimates and other various tasks while on the road, and we have a Macbook Pro 13" as well. I honestly think I am going to switch everything over to Mac as I begin to replace everything. I can't begin to tell you how much happier I am when using them. It took a while to get used to, but now I can't imagine not having them.


----------

